# Can't access animation effects options on PowerPoint 2010



## Juchi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm trying to access the animations effect options button on PowerPoint 2010 (I have used it before to set options such as having all the text in a text box appear simultaneously, or sequentially after each return.) For some reason, I am no longer able to access this option. I have tried rebooting the system but to no avail. Any ideas as to what may be going on?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start > Control Panel > Programs > Programs and Features > Power Point > Change > Repair > Continue.


----------

